# Harvey



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

I was going through some old pics today, and found all of Harveys so made them into a video.



Bless my little lad


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh what a great video? He sure is cute!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great video adorable as always :thumbup: must been shock to system coming to uk and feeling cold :lol:


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Really great selection of pictures. Lovely to look back on


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

thats lovely he looks such a lovely dog:thumbup:


----------



## sue&harvey (Mar 10, 2010)

Aww thanks guys, he is my special little lad! He has been through soo much with us.  I am very lucky to have such wonderful little lads


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice to see a few pics of Harvey, some other dog seems to have taken the limelight recently


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

That is lovely


----------

